# Effective fly trap?



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi guys,
Does anyone know where to buy an effective lo-tech fly trap fro house flies, not fruit flies?
By low tech I mean not using electricity. It can be hi tech chemically (pheromones...)


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

try dollaramas! i think they have the fly trap strips


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Lately I've been vacuuming them up with a hand-held vacuum cleaner. Stick a piece of paper towel in the opening between sweeps. Btw, this works really well for fruit flies, too.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

What kind of Fly? common House fly? fruit fly?

typically, I take a water bottle, put a small piece of fruit make paper funnel so they crawl in, they tend to be dumb an can't fly out the hole. Rinse and repeat... my cat also tends to be a nice fly trap, he chases them around daily, and is quite successful.


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

Sorry,
it is for the house fly, I don't mind fruit flies.
I want these fellas head straight for the trap as soon as they enter the apartment instead of flying around and landing on things they shouldn't. 
Perhaps a pheromone trap?


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

mauve said:


> Sorry,
> it is for the house fly, I don't mind fruit flies.
> I want these fellas head straight for the trap as soon as they enter the apartment instead of flying around and landing on things they shouldn't.
> Perhaps a pheromone trap?


Unfortunately, the best bait for them is rotting protein, and the odor is worse than the flies.

Sticky fly paper strips hanging from the ceiling work pretty well. Just make sure you can't get them stuck to anybody's hair.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

You could also get some carnivorous plants (pitcher plants, _Nepenthes_ or Venus fly traps) and cheer for them, too.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Or get some exercise and revenge at the same time. 
http://www.canadiantire.ca/browse/product_detail.jsp;jsessionid=MksF8DxynlR21fT9h0GhXt867knPPjxh1T14yvYxGqlhSkBjW9c1!-1101333675?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524443311487&bmUID=1277471781948


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

bae said:


> Sticky fly paper strips hanging from the ceiling work pretty well. Just make sure you can't get them stuck to anybody's hair.


 I just pictured that happening! Then you get fly parts stuck in the hair too!


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

PACMAN said:


> I just pictured that happening! Then you get fly parts stuck in the hair too!


I can tell you from personal experience that it's awful. And you get goo and fly parts all over your hands trying to get the strip out of your hair, too. Yuk!


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

want a low tech fly trap? well put some canteloupe or any type of melon into a tupperware container, put plastic wrap over the opening. Punch holes with a touth pick into the plastic wrap to allow flies to squeeze through but they can't come out because the plastic wrap is sticking inward, blocking their way. I've tried this at my daycare when we had a fruit fly problem


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

Byronicle said:


> want a low tech fly trap? well put some canteloupe or any type of melon into a tupperware container, put plastic wrap over the opening. Punch holes with a touth pick into the plastic wrap to allow flies to squeeze through but they can't come out because the plastic wrap is sticking inward, blocking their way. I've tried this at my daycare when we had a fruit fly problem


fruit fly? I am interested to destroy them, it's the house fly..


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Fruit flies are those small black insects you sometimes see flying around overripe fruit. They are also known as _Drosophila_ sp., at least in science


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Byronicle said:


> want a low tech fly trap? well put some canteloupe or any type of melon into a tupperware container, put plastic wrap over the opening. Punch holes with a touth pick into the plastic wrap to allow flies to squeeze through but they can't come out because the plastic wrap is sticking inward, blocking their way. I've tried this at my daycare when we had a fruit fly problem


Then 10 sec in the nuke machine to knock out all flies to make sure they're dead before disposing?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Fruit flies probably do not have enough water content inside them to be effectively microwaved.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Fruit flies probably do not have enough water content inside them to be effectively microwaved.


There's no harm in trying, now is there? mwahahahaha


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

venus flytrap is fun  and quite efficient.


----------

